# ARBA membership questions



## woodleighcreek (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought the membership for the ARBA and registered my rabbitry on Friday night and I have some questions...

1. How do I know if my rabbitry name has been approved?
2. Am I a member now? Or do I have to wait until my membership card arrives?
3. about how long does it take to arrive?


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 7, 2011)

#1 - It should come in with your membership card.
#2 - You're a member technically now, but have no way to prove it until you get your card which will have your ARBA # on it. You can always email them and ask them what it is if you need it before your card arrives.
#3 - Depends where you are from their base in Illinois, but I got mine here in Wyoming within the week I requested my name change.

Congrats on joining ARBA, always glad to see a new member!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks! I was just wondering because I am making my website and I want to say I am a member of the ARBA.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, yupp, you sure are


----------

